# FULL LIST OF TRUMP'S EXECUTIVE ORDERS



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*ONGOING LEGAL BATTLE: Appeals court denies request to immediately reinstate Trump's travel ban*


*After judge halts ban, Trump says his actions are 'ridiculous'*
*Pence rallies Gorsuch support, compares to Scalia *
*VIDEO: Does judge's block of order support ACLU?*








*Uber buying plane fare for drivers stranded by Trump ban*
*Experts: Social media giants fight Trump's anti-terror plan*
*State Dept: Fewer than 60,000 visas canceled by order*
*Trump's agenda created Capitol Hill version of 'Hell Week'*
*Trump may label Muslim Brotherhood 'terrorist' org*
*FULL LIST OF TRUMP'S EXECUTIVE ORDERS *
*'EXPLORE TRUMP'S FIRST 100 DAYS'*









*'THE O'REILLY FACTOR' 
Trump voices hope Russia will help fight against ISIS*

*FOX NEWS INSIDER: George Foreman to Trump: 'You just have to fight'*
*German magazine sparks furor with cover of Trump beheading Statue of Liberty*


----------

